# old thread Fish down the sink! :(



## poorfishy (Mar 5, 2010)

Tonight, I noticed that my fish was laying on it's side. I decided to do a full water change, and proceeded to carry this fish's tank to the sink. 

As I was trying to transfer the fish into the second tank (the holder tank, that's used during water changes), it tries to JUMP back into it's tank! 

Poor little Herman falls into the sink. Water is everyone, over a gallon of water gushing all over the floor. The other tank tips, too. Before I could even realize what just happened, I realize that my poor fish is down the SINK.   

I couldn't feel more horrible about it. It was sick and laying on it's side, but I thought I could help it with a water change. And it went down the sink. I just can't believe it.  I'm shocked. 

Freak accident, and yes, I feel terrible. Just terrible. Never will I change the water near a sink. I guess I was in a bit of a hurry to change the water since the poor fish was sick, but this time the water change went wrong and ended in disaster.  

Has anything like this ever happened to you? 
I hope not, but I'd fell less wrecthed if it did. I know that accidents happen, but I'm just stunned. MY POOR FISH.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your fish!  My DT Picasso LOVED jumping out and landing in the sink but thankfully I had the drain thing on tight so he didn't go down. Don't blame yourself, these things happen.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I'm so sorry about your fish! I've never had one go down the drain but I accidently knocked one on the floor a few weeks ago. Thank goodness he's ok but it does make you feel bad. Accidents happen and we can't do anything about it.


----------



## glassmouse (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure everyone has their own fishy on loose story. One of mine jumped out of the bowl, on to the table, as I was trying to cup him for a water change. Fortunately no harm done but the outcome could have been different. You aren't a bad fishy parent. That stuff happens to all of us.


----------



## poorfishy (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, it really makes me feel better.

I'm glad I'm not the only one this has happened to. I guess some of them really do like jumping! I'm glad you all rescued them from the floor, sink, etc. Heh, flying fish!  I guess these things just do happen. The poor little thing was sick anyway, so it might have resulted in something bad either way, but at least I know to not do it near the sink ever again. This one liked jumping up for a feeding, but it hadn't jumped out of the tank completely before. Hopefully it had one last fun leap? I guess he could have had his demise in tons of ways, whether out in nature in some river, or in the sink, or falling on the ground, of age, in a pet store, or having some illness, or something. Guess it's just natural, like you mentioned. 

I'm going to go find a fitting drain plug just in case this weekend. I might look for a new fish next week. And get a net.. no more pouring to change the water.


----------



## reaperss06 (Jan 31, 2010)

I will say a net makes sure they don't jump where you don't want them to. The one time I used my hand to move him so I could water change the silly thing jump out of my hand and not hitting anything on the way down went plat on to the floor. Calmed him down so he wouldn't flip so much, and luckily he was ok. I'm sorry to hear about your fish and I would recommend a net to hold him.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

My cousin had her fish go down the drain. She reached in with her hands and got him though. I think he was resting on one of the garbage disposal blades. He is still swimming to this day, but I don't think he is his normal perky self... Sorry about your betta! They like to jump a lot, but it doesn't sound like it was your fault he jumped.


----------

